# الشرق الأوسط للمسيحيين أم للمسلمين؟



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*  الشرق الأوسط للمسيحيين أم للمسلمين؟


الشرق الأوسط للمسيحيين أم للمسلمين؟بحسب الإحصائيات الأخيرة الصادرة عن منظمات دولية وإنسانية انخفضت نسبة المسيحيين "النصارى كما يسميهم المسلمين" في الشرق الأوسط (العراق، سوريا، لبنان، الأردن، فلسطين ومصر) من 20% إلى 5% فقط.

 لكن بالعودة إلى التاريخ، سنجد أن السكان الأصليين لهذه الدول هم مسيحييون بالأصل. فما هي الأسباب التي جعلتهم يتركون بلادهم وأوطانهم وعائلاتهم ومجتمعاتهم؟

من خلال نظرة سريعة لما يحدث خارج منطقة الشرق الأوسط، سنجد أن عدد الجاليات من هذه الدول يفوق عدد سكان هذه الدول وأغلبيتهم من المسيحيين. وهذه الهجرة لها أسبابها بالطبع، ومنها: عدم وجود فرص عمل في هذه البلدان التي تستورد أكثر بكثير مما تصدر، والمصنفة "دول عالم ثالث". وهناك سبب آخر وهو الأهم بالنسبة للمسيحيين وهو الإضطهاد الحاصل على المسيحيين. لا نقصد بالإضطهاد القتل فقط (كما يحصل في العراق أو في مصر)، بل عندما تعطى وظيفة لمسلم وهناك مسيحي مؤهل أكثر للوظيفة، فهذا اضطهاد.

أو عندما يسمع المسيحييون كل يوم جمعة الخطب الرنانة التي تكفرهم وتهدر دمائهم، فهذا نوع من أنواع الإضطهاد النفسي. عندما يرفض صاحب متجر أن يبيع سيدة لأنها لا ترتدي الزي الإسلامي (كالحجاب أو النقاب ...) فهذا يعتبر اضطهاداً اجتماعياً. 

أو عندما يعود إبني من المدرسة ويسألني: "هل صحيح أن الله "الرحيم" سيعلقنا من ألسنتنا في الآخرة لأننا لسنا مسلمين؟" وعندما أعرف من إبني أن طفلاً صغيراً عمره بعمر إبني (9 سنوات) هو من قال هذا، فهذا إضطهاد. عندما أسير في الشارع مع زوجتي، وأسمع شخصاً يسير إلى جانبنا يقول بصوت منخفض "استغفر الله العظيم ... استغفر الله العظيم ...". وأنا حقيقةً لا أفهم لماذا يقولها، لكنني أدرك أنه بطريقة أو بأخرى عرف بأننا مسيحيون، لذلك يقول هذه العبارة، مع أن عيباً لم يصدر من أحد منا. لكن هذا الأسلوب وهذه الطريقة أجبرنا على التعود عليهما.

بالمقابل ماذا تعلمنا كلمة الله "الكتاب المقدس" عن أسلوب تعاملنا مع الآخرين أي كانوا هؤلاء الآخرين. سؤل السيد المسيح عن أعظم وصية، فقال: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى. وثانية مثلها هي: تحب قريبك كنفسك. ليس وصية أخرى أعظم من هاتين" (إنجيل مرقس 12: 30 و31). 

إن المبدأ الأساسي الذي نتعامل فيه مع بعضنا البعض كبشر بحسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس هو المحبة. وبالطبع لا يقصد الرب يسوع المسيح هنا المحبة كمشاعر وأحاسيس فقط، بل يقصد فيها الأرادة والفعل. فكما نحب الله لا بالكلام فقط، بل بطاعة وصاياه والعيش بقداسة، علينا أن نحب الآخر عملياً، أن نعمل لخيره ولمصلحته.

ففي المجتمع المسيحي (الذي تبقى) هناك شعور بأن انخفاض نسبة المسيحيين هو ممنهج ومنظم. لكن من قبل من؟ ومن يريد الشرق الأوسط بدون مسيحيين؟ لا أحد يعرف، لكن ما يمكن قوله في هذا المجال أن الطريقة التي يعامل بها مسيحييو الشرق الأوسط لا تنم عن احترام وشراكة حقيقية في البلد الواحد. لذلك لدي كلمتين أوجههما للمسلم وللمسيحي.

للمسلم: أنا (كمسيحي) أحبك، ولا أريد لك سوى الصحة والإزدهار والتقدم في حياتك الخاصة وفي المجتمع. لذلك أرجو أن تقبلني كشريك لك في بناء مجتمع صحيح وسليم العلاقات.

للمسيحي: لا تترك أرضك وبلدك أخي العزيز، فجذورنا هنا، وثقافتنا هنا في وطننا. عش مسيحيتك كما يعلمك الكتاب المقدس والرب قادر على إظهار الحق في كل الظروف وفي اصعب الأحوال.

للإجابة على السؤال المطروح كعنوان، نحن لا نريد أن يكون الشرق الأوسط للمسلمين فقط ولا للمسيحيين. نحن نريديه وطناً للجميع يعيش فيه الجميع بسلام وحب ووئام، دون حقد وتميز وتشهير. فهل هذا المطلب محق في رأيك أم ماذا؟ 

منقـــــــــول​*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف هذا حال اغلب المسيحين بالفعل لم يجدوا لهم مكان في اوطانهم الاصلية

لذلك نزحوا للخارج والباقون الجزء الاكبر منهم يسعي للهرب ايضا ولكنه لايجد الفرصة

شكرا عالخبر يا اختنا العزيزة

وربنا يكون مع كل مسيحي الشرق​


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 نوفمبر 2010)

> للمسيحي: لا تترك أرضك وبلدك أخي العزيز، فجذورنا هنا، وثقافتنا هنا في وطننا. عش مسيحيتك كما يعلمك الكتاب المقدس والرب قادر على إظهار الحق في كل الظروف وفي اصعب الأحوال.



للاسف الكل بيبقى بيدور على اقل فرصة للهجرة برة البلد

وعايزة الحق انا واحد منهم

مش علشان اضطهاد بس

لا انا كرهت البلد نفسها الى بقى فيها اغلبية اسلامية

علشان كل حاجة

لان حكام متخلفين

شعب رجعى

حكومة متسلطة

عدم احترام للانسان وحقوقة سواء مسلم او مسيحى

انا معاكى ان دى ارضنا واحنا اولا بيها 

بس كل واحد ليها حد احتمال ما ينفعش ابقى وصلت للحد بتاعى وتقوليلى استحمل

استحمل دى يعنى ممكن اعملكم مصيبة فى البلد​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بخصوص التشجيع الممنهج على ما يسمى الهجرة ، وهو فى حقيقته : تهجير أو طرد تحت الضغط الشديد
++ فإن وسائله متعددة ، ما بين الترهيب والترغيب
فوسائل الترهيب معروفة :
ما بين التعطيل عن العمل بغلق أماكن العمل التى لمسيحيين
وإجبار أصحاب العمل المسيحيين على توظيف غير مسيحيين عنده ، للتحكم ثم التخريب والإفشال فى النهاية
ومحاربة الشركات المسيحية يتم بوسائل عديدة وكثيرة ، بهدف تشريد العالين المسيحيين
وهؤلاء العاطلين عن العمل يتم إصطياد المنهارين وضعاف النفوس منهم ، للعمل لحساب هذه الأجهزة الشيطانية ، ودفعهم لتخريب كل ما هو مسيحى ، حتى الكنيسة نفسها .
++++++
أما وسائل الترغيب فى التهجير ، فنرى بعضها على الصفحة الأولى فى المنتديات القبطية ، عن طريق إعلانات النت المدفوعة الأجر ، للهجرة المجانية ، فمن يدفع ثمن الإعلان عن تقديم فرصة هجرة مجانية ، إلاَّ صاحب مصلحة ! الله أعلم !!
++ كما توجد مجموعات تسهل الهجرة أو حتى الهروب ، للشباب القبطى ، والله أعلم إن كانوا يعملون من أنفسهم ، أم بدفع وتعضيد من هذه الجهات الشيطانية  !!!


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة للكل

*طبعاً شكراً علي نقل الخبر وشكراً لتعبك *
*ولكن أن أشكك في مصداقيته وخاصة في النسب المطروحة *

*فالشرق الأوسط لا يمكن أن يكون عدد المسيحين فيه بنسبة 20 % *
*أينعم تعداد المسلمين كبير ولكن تعداد المسيحين له وجوده وأعتقد يفوق هذا الرقم *
*وحتي ولإن أعتبرنا الرقم الصادر صحيح كمستندات فهذا غير واقعي *
*ويكفيني أن أذكر لكي واقعة حدثت أمامي -كقص- فأنا كنت من الحاضرين *
*فنيافية الأنبا مرقص أسقف شبرا الخيمة كان مسجل في أحد السجلات الرسمية للدولة - لآتذكر أسمها- مسجل بمسلم الديانة*
*وقد توجه نيافته لهناك وتسائل هل كل هذه الصلبان والزي الكهنوتي والصليب المدقوق ع اليد وكل هذا لا يثبت مسيحيتي وكان موجهاً الكلام للموظف الذي رفض التغير ... وطبعاً خدي بقي كعب داير لحد أما تثبتي العكس .... هذا كمثال *
*ولنعود للأرقام *
*بأي منطق وبأي عقل نقبل أن نسبة المسيحيين تصل ل 5% أزاي ؟*
*فلو قلنا أن عدد المسيحين 100 مليون كيف يصل الي 25 مليون ؟*
*حتي وإن كان بالقتل وبالأضتهاد وبالتميز ..... فكيف نصل لمثل هذه النسبة *
*وحتي من أستطاع السفر فهو مازل يحمل جنسيته الأولي ومازل بالأحصائيات يذكر كونه مواطن يحيا فقط في الخارج ..... وهذا رأي أنا وهو منطقي من وجهة نظري*

*فأنا اينعم أعمل بخارج الديار ولكن لي عودة وعن قريب *
*لأن مصر هذه ليست مجرد بيت تربيت أنا فيه بل بين أن كان لي بصمات علي جدرانه ولن أتركها للزمن لمجرد الذكري*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> للاسف هذا حال اغلب المسيحين بالفعل لم يجدوا لهم مكان في اوطانهم الاصلية
> 
> لذلك نزحوا للخارج والباقون الجزء الاكبر منهم يسعي للهرب ايضا ولكنه لايجد الفرصة
> 
> ...



*شكرااااا كوبتيك للمرور 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> للاسف الكل بيبقى بيدور على اقل فرصة للهجرة برة البلد
> 
> وعايزة الحق انا واحد منهم
> 
> ...



*ربنا يسامح كل اللي كان السبب 
مرررررسي لمرورك اخي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> سلام ونعمة للكل
> 
> *طبعاً شكراً علي نقل الخبر وشكراً لتعبك *
> *ولكن أن أشكك في مصداقيته وخاصة في النسب المطروحة *
> ...



*مش عارفة بخصوص النسب متل ما بتعرف الموضوع منقول من موقع المعرفة  

بس الموضوع مش بيدور على النسبة يا توين ، الموضوع بيدور حول هجرة المسيحيين و ترك بلادهم الاصلية و ثقافاتهم و تراثهم 

شكراااا لمرورك اخي الغالي 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بخصوص التشجيع الممنهج على ما يسمى الهجرة ، وهو فى حقيقته : تهجير أو طرد تحت الضغط الشديد
> ++ فإن وسائله متعددة ، ما بين الترهيب والترغيب
> فوسائل الترهيب معروفة :
> ما بين التعطيل عن العمل بغلق أماكن العمل التى لمسيحيين
> ...



*كلام سليم اخي الغالي 
ربنا يرحمنا و يساعدنا على اللي جاي 

شكرااا لمرورك الغالي 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## azazi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

المسيحيون ملح الارض وملح هذه الشرق والمسيحية صنو السلام والمحبة لا ادري لمَ الخوف منها ومن معتنقيها من قبل بعض المسلمين .
ولكن هناك تصاعد اعمال العنف وتزايد الكراهية ضد المسيحيين ليس في الشرق الاوسط بل كل الدول الاسلامية يعاني فيها المسيحيون من التمييز والإضطهاد وصل لدرجة ان تحرق كنائس لإستخدامة كلمة "الله"وربما هذا يعل كثير من المسحيين يفكر بالهجرة لبلاد تقدس الحرية وتعطية حقوقه كاملة ويذوب معها المسيحي وقد ينسى بلده وتراثه وعاداته. وهناك من يهاجر بسبب البحث عن فرص عمل.وكمطلع على الارهاب والمواقع الجهادية اجد رغبة منهم في تهجير المسيحيين لأسباب متخلفة جداً مثل انهم ليسوا ذميين ولا تنطبق عليهم شروط الذمية وبالتالي يُعتبرون ليسوا مواطنين بحسب افكارهم المستندة على القران والسنة والسيرة السلفية.واخيرا عتقد الارقام التي تشير الى تناقصهم مبالغ فيها.


----------



## azazi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لا انسى دور السفارات الغربية التي تسهل عملية هجرة المسيحيين وقبولهم.سمعت خبرا ان 150 قبطي مسيحي في مصر هاجر خلال السنة الماضية .


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> المسيحيون ملح الارض وملح هذه الشرق والمسيحية صنو السلام والمحبة لا ادري لمَ الخوف منها ومن معتنقيها من قبل بعض المسلمين .
> ولكن هناك تصاعد اعمال العنف وتزايد الكراهية ضد المسيحيين ليس في الشرق الاوسط بل كل الدول الاسلامية يعاني فيها المسيحيون من التمييز والإضطهاد وصل لدرجة ان تحرق كنائس لإستخدامة كلمة "الله"وربما هذا يعل كثير من المسحيين يفكر بالهجرة لبلاد تقدس الحرية وتعطية حقوقه كاملة ويذوب معها المسيحي وقد ينسى بلده وتراثه وعاداته. وهناك من يهاجر بسبب البحث عن فرص عمل.وكمطلع على الارهاب والمواقع الجهادية اجد رغبة منهم في تهجير المسيحيين لأسباب متخلفة جداً مثل انهم ليسوا ذميين ولا تنطبق عليهم شروط الذمية وبالتالي يُعتبرون ليسوا مواطنين بحسب افكارهم المستندة على القران والسنة والسيرة السلفية.واخيرا عتقد الارقام التي تشير الى تناقصهم مبالغ فيها.



*مررررررسي اخي الغالي للمشاركة و ابداء رأيك 
ربنا يكون معاك ​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وفى غايه الاهمية 
فعلا احنا بقينا بنهاجر لاننا مش لاقين الامان ولا الحقوق بتاعتنا فى بلدنا
البلد تعبتنا وبتمص دمنا بس امتى يتحقق حلمنا اننا نعيش مع بعض من غير ما نقول دة مسيحى ولا مسلم
للاسف حلم مستحيل لان الاسلام بيقول غير كدا​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحتي من أستطاع السفر فهو مازل يحمل جنسيته الأولي ومازل بالأحصائيات يذكر كونه مواطن يحيا فقط في الخارج ..... وهذا رأي أنا وهو منطقي من وجهة نظري*

+++++
وهو رأى منطقى وواقعى جداً
وذلك يزيد من شكوكنا من كل ما يصدر عن هذه المصادر المغرضة المتخصصة فى عمل الإشاعات والنفخ فيها ثم جنى ثمارها
+++
ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من أن حالة التهجير القسرى قائمة على قدم وساق 
+++ ولذلك ، فالمفروض أن نستفيد من هذا الموضوع الهام ، بعرض كل أرائنا ، لأن فى ذلك فائدة كبيرة ، فمحصلة هذه الأراء ستقودنا للإسلوب الملائم للتعامل مع هذا الوضع الصعب
+++
ولا يفوتنا أفضل الأسلحة على وجه الإطلاق 
فقد حدثت نفس هذه الظاهرة فى أوائل عهد حكم الجناح العسكرى للإخوان ، وهو المسمى بالضباط الأحرار
فذهب البعض يتهجمون على البابا كيرلس بحجة أنه غارق فى صلواته ومهمل لأحوال رعيته
فهدأهم البابا كيرلس
ثم بعد أيام قليلة صدر قانون التعيين الشامل لكل الخريجين ، وهو المسمى بتكليف القوى العاملة على ما أذكر ، وهوما جاء - بدون قصد - فى مصلحة الأقباط ، فأنقذهم من خطة الفرز التى كانت قد بدأت .
وقد حضر هؤلاء المتهجمون فيما بعد للبابا كيرلس ، فبادرهم بقوله : شفتم عمل الصلاة ، أهو إحنا لو كنا عملنا آيه ما كانش ممكن نخلى الأقباط يتعينوا كلهم كده


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> موضوع جميل وفى غايه الاهمية
> فعلا احنا بقينا بنهاجر لاننا مش لاقين الامان ولا الحقوق بتاعتنا فى بلدنا
> البلد تعبتنا وبتمص دمنا بس امتى يتحقق حلمنا اننا نعيش مع بعض من غير ما نقول دة مسيحى ولا مسلم
> للاسف حلم مستحيل لان الاسلام بيقول غير كدا​



*مررررسي شادي لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش عارفة بخصوص النسب متل ما بتعرف الموضوع منقول من موقع المعرفة  *​
> *بس الموضوع مش بيدور على النسبة يا توين ، الموضوع بيدور حول هجرة المسيحيين و ترك بلادهم الاصلية و ثقافاتهم و تراثهم *​
> *شكراااا لمرورك اخي الغالي *
> 
> *سلام المسيح *​



*يا ستي ما أنا واخد بالي الموضوع منقول :act31:*
*ومش بعتبك والله :smile01*
*بس أنا أتكلمت بالمنطق بس *
*عامة ربنا موجود*

*وبالنسبة لهجرة الناس للخارج ....*
*ده عيب في الناس مش في البلد هما ال عيزين يبقوا كده في دور المضتهدين والأقلية و و و *
*بس صدقيني وربنا يعلم نار بلد ولا جنة الغربة .... صدقني أنا متغرب أه بس أمنية حياتي أرجع تاني وأكيد عن قريب*
*مصر -بلدي- جوة قلبي *
*ولو مقدرتش أغيرها أنا يكفيني أني هحاول ويكفيني فخر أني هزع جوة أولادي نفس ال جوايا الذي زرعه أبي *
*مصر قبطية وليست أسلامية *
*مصر بلدي قبطية وليست عربية  *​


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *يا ستي ما أنا واخد بالي الموضوع منقول :act31:*
> *ومش بعتبك والله :smile01*
> *بس أنا أتكلمت بالمنطق بس *
> *عامة ربنا موجود*
> ...



*ترجع بالسلامة يا توين و تنور مصر تاني  
هو في احلى من البلد الأم 

مررررسي اخي الغالي 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## حمورابي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*لاتهمنا الأرض في الحقيقة فأين ما كان إحترام للأنسان هناك الأرض التي تقدر هذا الأنسان وتعطيهِ حقوقهُ اللازمة . 

ماذا جنينا من شعارات (بالروح بالدم نفديك ********) . ! 
ماذا جنينا من ان نسجن نفسنا من اجل الوطن 
لا قبلنا جنا ولا نحنُ والذين بعدنا كحالنا لايجنون شيئاً 

إذا خلا الشرق من المسيحيين فثقي ان المسلمين سوف يأكلون بعضهم البعض . 
الأن هم مشتغلون ب الأقليات متى انتهت سوف يأكلون بعضهم البعض . 
اليمن خير دليل 
والأيام القادمة خير دليل ايضًا 

اينما وجد تراب فذاك وطني حيث يجد هذا الجسد مكان لتعفنهِ والروح تنطلق الى خالقها 
وبهكذا اكنز كنزاً في السماء 
*


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

تراب قال:


> *لاتهمنا الأرض في الحقيقة فأين ما كان إحترام للأنسان هناك الأرض التي تقدر هذا الأنسان وتعطيهِ حقوقهُ اللازمة .
> 
> ماذا جنينا من شعارات (بالروح بالدم نفديك ********) . !
> ماذا جنينا من ان نسجن نفسنا من اجل الوطن
> ...



*اشكرك اخي الغالي للمرور
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ر*ا ىء شخصى روز
هجرة المسيحين معظمها قرار ذاتى داخلى من اجل الحصول على فرصة افضل للمعيشة وتكوين المستقبل
اة بلاشك يوجد احساس بالاضطهاد او عدم المساوة بعض الشىء ولكن لايوجد  مايقال هجرة اجبارية لنا كمسيحين ( بتحدث عن  المسيحين فى مصر حيث اعيش) 
اما مايحدث فى العراق فالوضع مختلف كثيرا
حيث لم تجنى العراق من سقوط صدام ختى الان سوى حدوث العنف وتصاعد وتيرة الارهاب
هجرة المسيحين منها بدافع البحث عن الامان اكبر كثيرا من دافع  العمل وفرص معيشة افضل كما هو الحال فى مصر
المهم الاتجاة السائد لدينا كمسيحين عامة مهما اختلفت ظروفنا ان العيش قى مجتمع تحكمة شريعة اسلامية هو مجتمع متتخلف قكريا وعنصرى ضد اصحاب الديانات الاخرى*


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااا
مرسي لنقل الخبر
ربنا يباركك روزيتا​


----------



## Rosetta (1 ديسمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ر*ا ىء شخصى روز
> هجرة المسيحين معظمها قرار ذاتى داخلى من اجل الحصول على فرصة افضل للمعيشة وتكوين المستقبل
> اة بلاشك يوجد احساس بالاضطهاد او عدم المساوة بعض الشىء ولكن لايوجد  مايقال هجرة اجبارية لنا كمسيحين ( بتحدث عن  المسيحين فى مصر حيث اعيش)
> اما مايحدث فى العراق فالوضع مختلف كثيرا
> ...



*شكرا جدا جدا للمرور يا جرجس 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​



*اشكر مرورك اخي الغالي 
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااا
> مرسي لنقل الخبر
> ربنا يباركك روزيتا​



*اشكرك اختي الغالية 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2010)

كتبت مشاركة حوالى عشرين سطر ونسيت اخدها كوبى وبعد ما ضغطت اضف الرد منزلتش وضاع الكلام ههههههههههههههه

عموما باختصار عشن مكسلة اكتبها تانى 
هو عدم اقتناعى بالنسبة المذكورة اننا 3 % او 5% لان من مصلحة الحكومة انها لا تظهر عددنا الحقيقى طب ده عدد المطلقين كانو جايبينه فى الجرنال عدد كبير اوى ما بالك ببقية المسيحيين كمان التعدادات الى عملناها احنا كمسيحيين بتقول غير كدة
اعتقد اننا اكبر من كدة بكتيير
وده مش تشكيك فى موضوع حبيبتى لا طبعا لان النسبة المذكورة هى الى مسجلة بالفعل لكن انا بطعن فى النسبة الى ذكراها الحكومة من الاصل
بالنسبة للهجرة انا مشجعهاش بس سدءينى هو الانسان بيحس انه مش قادر يحقق نفسه هنا فى ظل الفساد والتعامل مع العقليات المتخلفة كما ذكرتى بموضوعك وطبعا ده الى بيخلى الناس تهاجر خصوصا الفساد والاضطهاد ( هنروح بعيد ليه لسة الانتخابات اهى ولو انى مش زعلانة من تزوير المرادى عشن الاخوان المسلمين ميدخلوش وده الى الحكومة عايزاه والى بيتعوزه بيمشى طبعا ههههههههههه )
بس فعلا لو الكل هاجر هتلتصق كلمة المهجر بكل اقباط وده الى هما عايزيينه وساعتها هتبقى البلد بتاعتهم رسمى بقى ومش هيلاقو حد يناكفو فيه اعتقد هيمرضو ساعتها هههههههه
روز موضوع رائع المسيح يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## مورا مارون (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحة موضوع واقعي جدا 
ولكن لا اهمية للارض والمكان من دون وجود مستقبل افضل للعائلة المسيحة على هذه الارض خصوصا 
فانا افضل ان اهجر هذه الارض مليئة بلاضطهاد والحروب والكره ومعاملة الرديئة من المسلمين من اجلي ومن اجل اطفال 
ولا يهمني انها ارضي او ان اجدادنا كانو هناك وتعبوا جدا 
يهمني المستقبل اطفالي 
واينما اكون 
يجب ان ننظر الى المستقبل لا الى الوراء ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الظلم وحش اوى


azazi قال:


> المسيحيون ملح الارض وملح هذه الشرق والمسيحية صنو السلام والمحبة لا ادري لمَ الخوف منها ومن معتنقيها من قبل بعض المسلمين .
> ولكن هناك تصاعد اعمال العنف وتزايد الكراهية ضد المسيحيين ليس في الشرق الاوسط بل كل الدول الاسلامية يعاني فيها المسيحيون من التمييز والإضطهاد وصل لدرجة ان تحرق كنائس لإستخدامة كلمة "الله"وربما هذا يعل كثير من المسحيين يفكر بالهجرة لبلاد تقدس الحرية وتعطية حقوقه كاملة ويذوب معها المسيحي وقد ينسى بلده وتراثه وعاداته. وهناك من يهاجر بسبب البحث عن فرص عمل.وكمطلع على الارهاب والمواقع الجهادية اجد رغبة منهم في تهجير المسيحيين لأسباب متخلفة جداً مثل انهم ليسوا ذميين ولا تنطبق عليهم شروط الذمية وبالتالي يُعتبرون ليسوا مواطنين بحسب افكارهم المستندة على القران والسنة والسيرة السلفية.واخيرا عتقد الارقام التي تشير الى تناقصهم مبالغ فيها.


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> بصراحة موضوع واقعي جدا
> ولكن لا اهمية للارض والمكان من دون وجود مستقبل افضل للعائلة المسيحة على هذه الارض خصوصا
> فانا افضل ان اهجر هذه الارض مليئة بلاضطهاد والحروب والكره ومعاملة الرديئة من المسلمين من اجلي ومن اجل اطفال
> ولا يهمني انها ارضي او ان اجدادنا كانو هناك وتعبوا جدا
> ...



*معاكي حق يا مورا هي ارض كلها اضطهاد و كره و حقد للمسيحيين 
و لكن بالنسبة لي لن اهجر ارض المسيح 
هذه ارضنا و ارض اجدادنا و ابائنا 
ارض الشهداء الذين ماتوا و لا زالوا يموتون عليها من اجل اسم المسيح 
الارض التي داستها اقدام الحبيب يسوع المسيح 

مرررسي لمرورك يا غالية 
و ربنا يرحمنا 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> كتبت مشاركة حوالى عشرين سطر ونسيت اخدها كوبى وبعد ما ضغطت اضف الرد منزلتش وضاع الكلام ههههههههههههههه
> 
> عموما باختصار عشن مكسلة اكتبها تانى
> هو عدم اقتناعى بالنسبة المذكورة اننا 3 % او 5% لان من مصلحة الحكومة انها لا تظهر عددنا الحقيقى طب ده عدد المطلقين كانو جايبينه فى الجرنال عدد كبير اوى ما بالك ببقية المسيحيين كمان التعدادات الى عملناها احنا كمسيحيين بتقول غير كدة
> ...



*جيلان يا قمر مشاركتك روووووعة 
نورتي الموضوع 
دمتي بنعمة و فرح المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الظلم وحش اوى



*كتيييير صدقني 
شكرااااا لمرورك اخي الغالي 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## محب مايكل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

صلوا من اجل المسيحيين في العالم العربي


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا ياروزيتا على الموضوع الحلو ياعسل *

*انا هقول رأى ليا ف العموم وبعد كده هقول احساسى انا الشخصى *

*أنا أشوف بشكل عام أن الوطن هو أى أرض فيها يحس الانسان انه انسان *

*الوطن هو الى يقدر يدينى عشان انا اديه فى المقابل *

*أما غير كده هو عذاب وشعارات *

*احساسى انا الشخصى بما انى عايشة برة مصر فأنا بحب مصر جدا *

*مصر هى الذكريات والطفولة والكنيسة والناس والاهل وشخصيتى *
*وبداية ايمانى كانت فى مصر *

*بس الى بيحصل ده كتير واوقات بيبقى الضغط زيادة اوى بيخلى الواحد مضطر انه يمشى ( انا بتكلم بشكل عام مش عن تجربة شخصية )*

*بس انا متأكة انه لو تم تفريغ الشرق الاوسط من المسيحين هتكون دية بداية النهاية للمنطقة *

*والكل هيقطع فى بعضه *

*على العموم نصلى لاجل بلادنا *

*مين بس ميحبش يعيش فى بلده ؟ مين بس يحب الغربة ؟*
*مين سهل عليه يسيب تاريخه ؟*


----------



## abdelmessih67 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخوة الافاضل

المسيحيين لم يتركوا أوطانهم بل أغلبهم تحول للأسلام باعتبار ان المسلمين هم أصلا مسيحيون لم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية .

أما الذين بقوا على ديانتهم فتحولوا لاقلية عددية و ليس أقلية عرقية , موضوع تطفيش مسيحيي الشرق من وراءه معروف هو عدو الخير الذي أنشأ الديانة المحمدية و أعوانه مملكة الشيطان الوهابية السعودية .............و لكن .

هجرة البقية من المسيحيين من أوطانهم ليست حلا لان المحمديين ينتشرون في دول الغرب محاولين اسلمتها و لو لم يفق الغرب الذي بدأ الصحيان حاليا لصار المحمديين أغلبية في أوروبا في خلال 50 عاما و بعدها امريكا و ساعتها سيواجه الجيل الثاني من مسيحيي الشرق نفس المشكلة بل و اسوأ لان المحمديين سيتوحشوا أكثر بعد غزو أوروبا فما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحل ليس في الهروب بل في التبشير بكل طاقتنا و الدفاع عن اوطاننا الاصلية لان السيد المسيح لم يعلمنا الهروب من الشر بل مواجهتخ بقوة و بكل حزم .

مسيحيي الشرق الذين يعتقدون بفرارهم أنهم سيجدون راحة في المهجر ..........لا لان حنينهم لوطنهم سيظل يطاردهم و أبناؤهم عندما سيكبرون سيجدون المحمديين حولهم في الغرب و يجدون أنه لا مفر من مواجهتهم و ليس الهروب من وجههم

الاحصائيات التي تنشر عن هجرة المسيحيين نوع من الحرب النفسية للتشجيع على تطفيشهم من بلادهم وورائها مملكة الشيطان السعودية

عبد المسيح*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> صلوا من اجل المسيحيين في العالم العربي



*مررررسي اخي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *شكرا ياروزيتا على الموضوع الحلو ياعسل *
> 
> *انا هقول رأى ليا ف العموم وبعد كده هقول احساسى انا الشخصى *
> 
> ...



*اشكر مرورك و مشاركتك الرائعة يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اشكر مرورك و مشاركتك الرائعة يا قمر *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​


 
*ربنا يباركك ياروزيتا ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة فى المنتدى *

*والرب يحفظ بلادنا جميعا من كل شر*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

abdelmessih67 قال:


> *الاخوة الافاضل
> 
> المسيحيين لم يتركوا أوطانهم بل أغلبهم تحول للأسلام باعتبار ان المسلمين هم أصلا مسيحيون لم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية .
> 
> ...



*شكراااا لك اخي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك و يحميك 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ربنا يباركك ياروزيتا ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة فى المنتدى *
> 
> *والرب يحفظ بلادنا جميعا من كل شر*



*أميـــــــــن يا نانسي 
ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية :new8:​*


----------

